# family name



## Carol89

As far as I know, family name is all the "last names" that you have. For example: Maria Silva da Costa, so the family name is Silva da Costa. 

I'd like to know when the woman  is married, what part of her full name is considered a family name. For example, the same Maria of the example above got married, so she changed her name. Nowadays her name is Maria Silva Medeiros [Medeiros is from her partner]. What's her family name right now? Only Silva or Silva Medeiros?


----------



## almufadado

Carol89 said:


> As far as I know, family name are all the "last names" that you have. For example: Maria Silva da Costa, so the family name is Silva da Costa.
> 
> I'd like to know when the woman  is married, what part of her full name is considered a family name. For example, the same Maria of the example above got married, so she changed her name. Nowadays her name is Maria Silva Medeiros [Medeiros is from her partner]. What's her family name right now? Only Silva or Silva Medeiros?



In Portuguese speaking countries the *traditional* system of attributing the last "name"(s) ("Apelido"), is as follows:

Family of the groom 
José Maria Medeiros Married to Manuela Queiroz Medeiros
(Manuela took Medeiros from his husband name)

The family Medeiros had a son. They named him:

João ... Queiroz Medeiros.
Queiroz from the mother and Medeiros from the Father.

Family of the bride   
Antonio Santos Silva married to Maria Sequeira Silva  
(Maria took Silva from his husband name)

The family Silva had a daughter. They named her:

Maria... Sequeira Silva
Sequeira from the mother and Silva from the Father.

So now the Bride and groom are going to get married so they much choose what name to take from each other.Traditionally, the groom's family name prevails over the bride, so:   

João ... Queiroz Medeiros  + Maria... Sequeira Silva =

Or :  João ... Queiroz Medeiros  + Maria... Sequeira Silva Medeiros
(Only the bride take the groom name)
Or : João ... Queiroz Silva Medeiros  + Maria... Sequeira Silva Medeiros
(Both take/exchange their family name)

Their offspring willl be called also "Silva Medeiros". Not only the name (PT="apelido") but also the Prename (PT = "nome") can also made out of two choosen prenames of their families The grand-mother prename on the father side is "Manuela" and "Maria" on the other side, so their daughter could be called "Manuela Maria/Maria Manuela Silva Medeiros" .

Got it ?


----------



## Guigo

Things are slightly different in Brazil.

For instance, we have a couple:

- Antonio José _de Souza Carneiro_
- Maria do Carmo _Peixoto Guimarães_

The italic names are their family names; usually the first comes from the mother line and the second and last from the father line.

So, they decide to marry (music here, please).

The general rule is to change the woman's name, that way: her mother family name will drop, her father family name will be kept and the man's father family name will be added in the end. Her name will be:

- Maria do Carmo _Guimarães Carneiro_.

Also, their offspring will bear the new composed family name, for instance:

- Fernando _Guimarães Carneiro_
- Isabel _Guimarães Carneiro_

Anyway, women do not need to change their names when marrying and since a couple of years ago, man can adopt woman's family name (s) or even they can exchange their family names.

Easy, no?


----------



## Vanda

Gente, como a Carol é brasileira, acredito que ela queira saber como ficaria no inglês, certo Carol?


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Gente, como a Carol é brasileira, acredito que ela queira saber como ficaria no inglês, certo Carol?


----------



## olivinha

Carol89 said:


> As far as I know, family name is all the "last names" that you have. For example: Maria Silva da Costa, so the family name is Silva da Costa.
> 
> I'd like to know when the woman is married, what part of her full name is considered a family name. For example, the same Maria of the example above got married, so she changed her name. Nowadays her name is Maria Silva Medeiros [Medeiros is from her partner]. What's her family name right now? Only Silva or Silva Medeiros?


 
She will have a_ married name_ (if she chooses to) and a _maiden name_. 

Webster:
*married name* *noun *(1903)*:* a surname acquired by a woman through marriage 

*maiden name* *noun *(1689) *:* a surname of a woman before she marries
*©1996 Zane Publishing, Inc. and Merriam-Webster, Incorporated. All rights reserved.*


----------



## curlyboy20

Então, eu entendi que o sobrenome da mulher vem *antes* do que o sobrenome do cara?? É diferente nos países hispanos. O sobrenome do rapaz fica diante do sobrenome da moça.

Ja fiquei meio atrapalhado aqui :s


----------



## fernandobn97007

Pertinente ao tema, outro problema com family name nos EUA, é que se alguém que tenha o nome terminado em sufixo, como Neto, este será considerado como family name e não o verdadeiro "family name" que venha antes.
Ex: Manoel Costa Neto, o "family name" Costa não é considerado e sim o Neto, salvo explicações e muita dor de cabeça.


----------



## Carfer

curlyboy20 said:


> Então, eu entendi que o sobrenome da mulher vem *antes* do que o sobrenome do cara?? É diferente nos países hispanos. O sobrenome do rapaz fica diante do sobrenome da moça.
> 
> Ja fiquei meio atrapalhado aqui :s


 
A regra nos países lusófonos é que os apelidos da linha feminina precedem sempre os do lado masculino, mas atenção... o nome da família é sempre o último, portanto o do lado masculino.


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Things are slightly different in Brazil.
> (...)
> Anyway, women do not need to change their names when marrying and since a couple of years ago, man can adopt woman's family name (s) or even they can exchange their family names.



If this is the difference, here too the that old rigid rule is also obsolete. That why i started by saying "traditionally".  

By law in Portugal everybody can or not take names from each other, with no particular order.  The only "can't" is you can not change name altogether only choose from the ones already attributed to the couple.

In the US the rule is also this freedom to exchange names, this to accommodate all communities that exist there (In the USA is the largest Brazilian community abroad, and the 3rd of Portuguese descent). 

In some states, full citizens can also change their name completely when marrying in a civil registry.   

About middle names. There is a common rule of limiting the name of a child to 4 names (2 given names and 2 family names, this mostly to avoid big names
Example:
O (pobre) do filho do pertendente ao (inexistente) trono de Portugal teve que se chamar (apenas  ) : 
"Dinis de Santa Maria de Bragança" 
e não como os pais queriam 
"Dinis de Santa Maria João Miguel Gabriel Rafael Herédia de Bragança"

That is why all other names (middle names) "fall".

In America, *traditionally *the majority (christians and jews) follows this order is "1 given name" "middle names"(usually abreviated) "1 family name" (the fathers).

To circunvent this (women mostly, also to keep their maiden names) they hyphenate names like "Rebecca Allie Romjin-Stamos"  by marriage with ?name? Stamos. When divorced, she simply return to her maiden name.


----------



## Carfer

As to Carol's question, her present time family name is _'Silva Medeiros'_ (changed as a result of marriage)



almufadado said:


> About middle names. There is a common rule of limiting the name of a child to 4 names (2 given names and 2 family names, this mostly to avoid big names


 
This is an almost irrelevant detail, but just for the sake of exactitude, I must say we didn't go that far yet (maybe we should, that's open to debate). Actually, our law allows 6 names (2 given names and 4 family names - Código do Registo Civil, artº 103º). The relevant point for this thread, however, is that from the third name onwards all are family names belonging to one or (usually) both parents and to husband or wife, if married and if so choosen.


----------



## Carol89

So Maria's family name is only Silva, now that she's married, right?


----------



## Carfer

Carol89 said:


> So Maria's family name is only Silva, now that she's married, right?


 
You have to clarify what you mean by _'family name'. _

As I see it, regarding the name's composition, _'family name' _is what we call '_apelidos_' (sobrenomes) in Portugal as in this example 

Before marriage:
_Given name_ (nome próprio): Maria
_Family name_ (apelidos): Silva da Costa
_Maiden name (_nome de solteira_): _Silva da Costa

After marriage: 
_Given name_ (nome próprio): Maria
_Family name_ (apelidos): Silva Medeiros
_Married name (_nome de casada)_: _Medeiros

Therefore, her present family name is _'Silva Medeiros'_

When she got married Maria dropped '_da_ _Costa_' from her maiden name, so her original family name was shortened to '_Silva_' (a unusual way of renaming, since '_da_ _Costa_' was probably her father's family name and it's the mother's family name which is usually dropped; this is legal though). If it's this original _'family name'_ that you are referring to, then you are right.

But, if you are thinking about the name of the family itself, it is now the '_Medeiros_' family ('_os_ _Medeiros_') and her former family is the '_Costa(s)_' family ('_os_ _Costas_') or _'os Silva(s) da Costa_' if '_Silva_' also belonged to her father.

Seems confusing? Hope not.


----------



## almufadado

Carol89 said:


> So Maria's family name is only Silva, now that she's married, right?



From your example, "Silva" is her *maiden name *-> Partindo de seu exemplo, "Silva" é o nome de solteira da  Maria. Porque quando ela casou e tendo tomado o nome do marido (Sr. Medeiros) ela passou a fazer parte da nova familia "Medeiros".

No. if in America and if her name is "Maria Silva Medeiros" she would be know as "Medeiros, Maria S."

See this American example 

And no. if in Great Britain and if her name is "Maria Silva Medeiros" she would be know as "Maria Medeiros" or "Maria S. Medeiros" or "Maria Silva Medeiros" (except in the army).

See this British example


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> Actually, our law allows 6 names (2 given names and 4 family names - Código do Registo Civil, artº 103º).



Point taken ! Sabe a lei, a prática, o costume ... Deixa para lá !


----------



## Carol89

So her family name nowadays is Silva Medeiros, right?


----------



## Carfer

Carol89 said:


> So her family name nowadays is Silva Medeiros, right?


 
I think so


----------



## almufadado

Carol89 said:


> So her family name nowadays is Silva Medeiros, right?



You got it !


----------



## olivinha

If I may just corroborate my fellows' responses...
_Married name_ is also considered family name as opposed to _first name_ or _middle name_.
See more info here:
A *married name* is the family name adopted by a person upon marriage.


----------



## curlyboy20

Carfer said:


> A regra nos países lusófonos é que os apelidos da linha feminina precedem sempre os do lado masculino, mas atenção... o nome da família é sempre o último, portanto o do lado masculino.


 
Nossa, este assunto tá interessante. Então vejamos se entendi.

Temos *"Carlos Souza Gonzales": *_"Souza"_ é o sobrenome da mãe e _"Gonzales"_ é o sobrenome do pai. O nome da família dele é _"Gonzales"._

Agora temos* "Carla Brito Guimarães": *"Brito" é o sobrenome da mãe e _"Guimarães"_ o nome do pai. O sobrenome da família dela é_ "Guimarães"_

_Então _eles se casam e tem um filho. O nome dele seria então, *"Júlio Guimarães Gonzales". *_Gonzales _sendo o sobrenome paterno (da família) embora esteja depois do sobrenome da mãe. É isso?


----------



## Guigo

curlyboy20 said:


> Nossa, este assunto tá interessante. Então vejamos se entendi.
> 
> Temos *"Carlos Souza Gonzales": *_"Souza"_ é o sobrenome da mãe e _"Gonzales"_ é o sobrenome do pai. O nome da família dele é _"Gonzales"._
> 
> Agora temos* "Carla Brito Guimarães": *"Brito" é o sobrenome da mãe e _"Guimarães"_ o nome do pai. O sobrenome da família dela é_ "Guimarães"_
> 
> _Então _eles se casam e tem um filho. O nome dele seria então, *"Júlio Guimarães Gonzales". *_Gonzales _sendo o sobrenome paterno (da família) embora esteja depois do sobrenome da mãe. É isso?


 
Isso! (_padrão tradicional_) 



fernandobn97007 said:


> Pertinente ao tema, outro problema com family name nos EUA, é que se alguém que tenha o nome terminado em sufixo, como Neto, este será considerado como family name e não o verdadeiro "family name" que venha antes.
> Ex: Manoel Costa Neto, o "family name" Costa não é considerado e sim o Neto, salvo explicações e muita dor de cabeça.


 
Nos EUA, eu sempre sou _Mr. Filho_ (adivinha o porquê?)


----------



## curlyboy20

Nossa, não sabia isso! Então quando vocês preenchem formulários em inglês ou reservas onde só pedem um sobrenome (last name), suponho que vocês botam o nome da família, né? (Aquele sobrenome que é o do pai e vem depois da mãe, né?

Como fica o assunto quando um brasileiro/português se casa com um americano? Por exemplo:

*Miguel Silva Alves* se casa com *Jane Smith.* Ela vai provávelmente mudar o sobrenome dela. Então, assumo que ela tomaria o sobrenome parterno dele: *Jane Alves.*

Agora se *Mária Santos Rodrigues *se casa com *James Bush *e se ela quiser mudar o nome, nos EUA seria* Mária Bush, *né? 
Mas no Brasil??? Seria, _Mária Santos Bush ou Maria Bush Rodrigues???_


----------



## Vanda

> Agora se *Maria Santos Rodrigues *se casa com *James Bush *e se ela quiser mudar o nome, nos EUA seria* Mária Bush, *né?
> Mas no Brasil??? Seria, _Maria Santos Bush ou Maria Bush Rodrigues???_


Tradicionalmente seria Maria Santos Rodrigues Bush, mas hoje as pessoas estão optando por manter o nome de solteira, deixando de lado o sobrenome do marido, caso pareça a ela (mulher) que o sobrenome dela tem mais status, por apego ao nome de família e sabe-se-lá que outros motivos as pessoas têm. Não vou dizer que é um costume 'universal' entre brasileiras, mas cada vez mais ganha adeptas.


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Tradicionalmente seria Maria Santos Rodrigues Bush, mas hoje as pessoas estão optando por manter o nome de solteira, deixando de lado o sobrenome do marido, caso pareça a ela (mulher) que o sobrenome dela tem mais status, por apego ao nome de família e sabe-se-lá que outros motivos as pessoas têm. Não vou dizer que é um costume 'universal' entre brasileiras, mas cada vez mais ganha adeptas.


 
Ou por praticidade, Vanda... ter que mudar toda a documentação é um terror!!!


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> mas hoje as pessoas estão optando por manter o nome de solteira, deixando de lado o sobrenome do marido, caso pareça a ela (mulher) que o sobrenome dela tem mais status, por apego ao nome de família e sabe-se-lá que outros motivos as pessoas têm. Não vou dizer que é um costume 'universal' entre brasileiras, mas cada vez mais ganha adeptas.


 
Aqui também e já há bastantes anos. Quanto a motivos, acho que não é de esquecer o da tomada de consciência pela mulher da igualdade dos cônjuges. No fim de contas, a tradicional adopção do nome de família do marido pela mulher era um símbolo de subordinação e sujeição e apesar da lei, em homenagem a esse princípio, ter sido alterada (aqui em Portugal já há muitos anos) para permitir a adopção do nome da mulher pelo marido, a verdade é que esta alteração nunca pegou verdadeiramente. Estou convencido, também neste caso, que por causa da ideia de subordinação que lhe está implícita. De resto, quando acontece, em muitos casos a adopção é mútua, parece-me que também por questões de igualdade.


----------



## fernandobn97007

> Originally Posted by *fernandobn97007*
> 
> 
> Pertinente ao tema, outro problema com family name nos EUA, é que se alguém que tenha o nome terminado em sufixo, como Neto, este será considerado como family name e não o verdadeiro "family name" que venha antes.
> Ex: Manoel Costa Neto, o "family name" Costa não é considerado e sim o Neto, salvo explicações e muita dor de cabeça.
> 
> Nos EUA, eu sempre sou _Mr. Filho_ (adivinha o porquê?)


 
Entendo muito bem esse problema, já sofri eu mesmo. Eu era Mr. Neto e a minha família "Barreto" e os meus documentos bancários eram os mais variados as vezes vinham com o Neto e as vezes não.


----------



## almufadado

Nos EUA também ocorre o caso, em estados menos "habituados" a Portugueses, que o Agente da Emigração leia o nome "Maria Silva Medeiros" como "Maria* , *Silva *,* Medeiros" (apelido/sobrenome, nome, nomes do meio) que é o standard da carta de condução.

Sei do caso de um emigrante, que quase viu o seu "green card" revogado porque no retorno de férias alguém escreveu num impresso o seu nome errado (apelido,).Mais tarde para tratar de uns papéis, um outro funcionário viu que os nomes não correspondiam (apenas nesse impresso) e chamarou a Agência de emigração. Foi inclusive preso, mas a coisa resolveu-se. A partir dai é ele sempre a preencher esses papéis para evitar confusão.

Isto para afirmar a importância da ordem dos nomes.


----------

